# ultegra compact crankset on '97 Merckx



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

I have an Merckx bike with a Shimano 9-speed Utegra group. I believe the group must be from 97 - 2000 ish ...

The crankset is classic 42-52 while the rear is up to 24

I want to change my gearing to be able to ride more steep climbs and I was thinking of mounting an Ultegra Compact crankset.

Does anyone know from when Ultegra started to have compacts? I would like to place a more or less period correct model to my bike.

Thanks

Kind regards


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

try the retro forum


----------

